# Will there ever be anything better than TG?



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

I've been informed that Theraband Gold will never be beaten in terms of power, speed and ease of draw. There may be longer lasting elastic setups out there, but apparently it is almost impossible to improve, performance wise, on current TG.

Is there actually any truth to this?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I suspect many different types of latex rubber out there will perform similar to TBG. The question becomes how readily available are these other forms of rubber? Are you willing to wait 6 weeks for a shipment halfway around the world for the latest greatest rubber fad that performs slightly better than TBG? Or will you go with the product that is available for quick shipment through many different sources at a reasonable price?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

kingsarcher said:


> I've been informed that Theraband Gold will never be beaten in terms of power, speed and ease of draw. There may be longer lasting elastic setups out there, but apparently it is almost impossible to improve, performance wise, on current TG.
> 
> Is there actually any truth to this?


Who informed you or rather where did you get your information ?


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

I read the comment on a catapult Facebook group. The consensus was that TG cannot be beaten by anything on the market, and it is impossible to improve upon.

I have been doing my own research into this, and it appears there may be a contender by the name of GZK. Not sure how much of this is actual hype though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah, I've also been reading (here on this very forum) how GKZ is the new TBG. I'm not professional enough to need anything better than TBG. Could this be some more of the aftermath of the Chinese winning so much in the world tournament?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Yeah, I've also been reading (here on this very forum) how GKZ is the new TBG. I'm not professional enough to need anything better than TBG. Could this be some more of the aftermath of the Chinese winning so much in the world tournament?


Nah, it's just that gzk was always better than tbg. I tried tbg in the beginning of my shooting career, but now I know... Gzk 0.8 or 1mm best suits me. I even measured them with my calipers....same exact thickness all the way.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The new rubber being produced now are specific to Slingshots. Gzk, precise,and SS black are superior bands. Of coarse there are people that will never see it that way. Y advise would be get on the forums and research it before you call it fact.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

As I have read on this forum a thousand or so times, It all comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Even now TBG is not as good as it used to be. :shakehead:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ive shot both and I can honestly say I prefer SS black. It lasts longer, seems to have just as much if not more juice and stands up to UV better. Nothig at all wrong with TBG in fact when I first got some I was frankly startled at the power tapers gave.

Also, black bands really look sweet IMO. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I read on the net that they changed the formula for TB products a while back . It doesn't shoot the same as the old TBG. They supposedly did this because the don't what their products used for slingshots. They want them associated with physical therapy not slingshots.
Remember seeing this about 6 months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven’t tried any of the Chinese latex stuff but I love tbg and my ammo flies through and through on dog food cans which are pretty tough, but I also have a long draw


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The champagne bands that Cliff (ERdept) sent me with The Gift superseeds all of the bands I've tried: TB Gold, Black, Grey, SimpleShot black latex, etc.

Sadly I don't know what band it is and how and where to get it.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

I've not tried any of the new chinese latex made specifically for slinging, and I use TB in many of it's flavors but I gotta agree with Bushpotchef... I'm a huge fan of SS black. FYI you can get Precise on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DVFP1YS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3PD839X8HCY1S&psc=1


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've tried pretty much everything that stretches and my favorite is Flat Medical grade Amber Latex from Hygienic (.030") for traditional shooting,and Theraband Black for when shooting Butterfly.

I was always a Gum Rubber guy until way back in the late 90s or early 2000's when Bill Herriman told me about Latex.

He sent me some and ever since then I've been a convert.

Love the stuff. It just keeps stretching and stretching-pretty good life too!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, Precise is available on Amazon now. i will make Sumeike also available soon.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Yes, Precise is available on Amazon now. i will make Sumeike also available soon.


Thanks JPD for getting it up on Amazon... and prime available.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I read on the Performance Health that the change to Theraband was requested by medical practitioners; here is the info: https://www.performancehealth.com/amfile/file/download/file_id/7122/product_id/114916/

The champagne bands @Ordo mentions might be the SUMEIKE bands; I saw them on the GZK site.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

This video by Dan is a good one to get an idea on band speeds. It's remarkable how similar many are.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've noticed big differences in performance of one batch of TBG and other batches of TBG. Made band sets my normal cut from one batch shot perfectly. Same cut from another batch barely made it to the catch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Latex vs. Non-latex perhaps?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I read on the Performance Health that the change to Theraband was requested by medical practitioners; here is the info: https://www.performancehealth.com/amfile/file/download/file_id/7122/product_id/114916/
> 
> The champagne bands @Ordo mentions might be the SUMEIKE bands; I saw them on the GZK site.


 I think I received a some of these as a bonus on a order I just received. Very snappy stuff. I need to get some more


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Latex vs. Non-latex perhaps?


 Been buying from same supplier for 5 years. They said it's latex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When I used a micrometer on them the thickness was different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was in physical therapy I asked the therapist why they don't carry Theraband gold . He said If you can stretch and work out with gold you don't belong here in physical therapy . He said it is mostly employed by college universities for strength training athletes . The heaviest any physical therapy office carries is Thera Silver .


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

kingsarcher said:


> I've been informed that Theraband Gold will never be beaten in terms of power, speed and ease of draw. There may be longer lasting elastic setups out there, but apparently it is almost impossible to improve, performance wise, on current TG.
> 
> Is there actually any truth to this?


It sounds like one of those nostalgic things. There are some people that are so into something that no matter what comes out (even if it's an improvement) they will still hold on to their tried and true.

I saw Dan's video a while ago and I believe .040 latex was the best performer.

A whole wide range of elastics have come out within the past two years in various formulas and thicknesses. I'm pretty sure there is something in there that will not equal, equal, and surpass TBG.


----------

